# 1990 Shogun Ninja



## greg75 (Feb 15, 2008)

Happy new year! 

Decided today to clean up my old Shogun Ninja - a 1990 model bought new as a 16 year old. This was my first serious road bike. I raced it for a couple of years on weekends until university studies and work and then family took over. Dusted it off a few years ago when I took up weekend cycling again and then finally retired it in May 08 when I bought a '95 De Rosa. Couldn't bring myself to sell it so it has been gathering dust in the garage for 8 months. 

Spent an hour today cleaning it up and snapped these shots. I am not sure what has happened to Shogun. This one was made in Japan, but I think the brand name may have been sold and they are now built elsewhere. I remember copping a bit of flack in the early 90s for riding a Japanese bike but I was always very proud of it...and I think it scrubs up pretty well now. The lug work is nice and rarely seen now. It is not as heavy as some folks think and steel rides very nicely. 

Groupset is full 105 7 speed, noteworth at the time as I think the first main stream groupset with dual pivot brakes. Tubing is Tange No 1. Paint work was called Gallactic Green - black with green metalflake (the photos don't do it justice). For all the benefits of STI / Ergo shifter (and I am a fan) getting back on the old girl today is a buzz and I think I will replace the cables and freewheel and ride it more often.

Hope some of you like it.


----------



## Henri65 (Nov 24, 2008)

Maybe some new tires while you're at it. Bet it's a great ride.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

sweet pics and yeah new tires for sure. what is the sticker on the back of the seat tube?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

That is a very nice bike...

I love the paint. the sparkle is very popular with the current Japanese Keirin racers....

That bike is another example of an excellent Japanese frame that "flies below the radar"


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice. Pick up some cool stop brake pads when you get the new tires, and you will be good to go.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Very nice bike. Doesn't have the "GT" style seatstays which a lot of Shoguns had (and which I don't like.) Tange #1 indicates a top quality frame.

Shogun was a name given by a U.S. importer and the bikes were sourced from several manufacturers. Western States Importers and "Centurion" was a similar setup.

As manufacturing moved to Taiwan, most "Japanese" brands eventually disappeared.


----------



## greg75 (Feb 15, 2008)

> 'what is the sticker on the back of the seat tube?


It is just a sticker put on by the Australian distributors. I am afraid having been there 20 years I probably cannot get it off without risking paint damage!


----------



## woofer138 (Jul 16, 2009)

I too, have Shogun Ninja. Not as cool as yours though. I have begun to restore it and am awaiting delivery of my new 7900 Dura Ace gruppo. I think it may be over kill but i like nice things. 

The ride of these bikes is easily as good as some of the carbon bike around. As for "flying below the radar" I am proud to say I have one and can't wait to show it off in the local peleton.


----------

